# Bob Harrison Australian Cluster



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

*Tight Cluster??*

And, that "tight cluster" at 50 degrees? Come with me today, and I'll show you tight clusters. Finishing wrapping nucs...Temps are in the 20s, and the wind is blowing up a storm.

Bob's a lurker here, but doubt he will respond.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Michael Palmer said:


> And, that "tight cluster" at 50 degrees? Come with me today, and I'll show you tight clusters. .


Micheal, that's what I'm saying, I never seen a tight clust with bees walking around on the top bars.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Bob preached the praises of Aussie bees from day one here on Beesource. When you have folks start questioning their use as a potential source of IAPV I'm sure Bob felt the need to start building a defense.

I appreciate Bob's input on many topics... However, he is often less than objective in my opinion.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

>>>>Bob's a lurker here, but doubt he will respond<<<<

No, You can say whatever you want, as Barry has banned Bob from the forum, so he cannot respond. You have a man with his legs and arms bound, so attack away.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

When did Bob get banned Iddee???? He seems a rational fellow to me.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

His last post was Dec., 2006


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>..Does this look like a cluster to any of you ?



Ha, not close. Minus 25 degrees C here last night. I will have about as tight of cluster you can get.
It would of made more sence if he left the word tight out. They oviously were forming cluster.


>>Looks like to me Bob Harrison is a paid spokesman for Browns Bees ??


Paid spokes person, perhaps. They kind of need one dont you think? Sure alot of bad press about OZes bees lately. Alot of it unfairly due. 
I actually enjoyed reading the article. Good optomistic article.


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

*Australian bees suck!!*

I bought a couple hundred Aussie queens earlier this spring and a full 50% of the colonies headed by these queens had a bad case of chalkbrood all summer long. Not a single one of my other hives (1000 hives) got chalkbrood. All of the Aussie hives were started from packages on brand new equipment. They did OK honey wise but no better than anything else. 

-Rob


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

So, nothing much has changed with Aussie bees since the initially
excited Canadian beekeepers started looking down at their shoes
when asked about their imported packages back in the late 1980s
and early 1990s.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

>I bought a couple hundred Aussie queens earlier this spring and a full 50% of the colonies headed by these queens had a bad case of chalkbrood all summer long.<

Don't we have enough of these kind of bees here in the states already? I know several beekeepers with hundreds of PB bees from Georgia that are the same. Lots of Chalk, and only build up so far. I think this industry better get their act together, and select good stock that's already available here. Chalk isn't that difficult to control through selection...of course it's a little more difficult than picking up a pallet of packages at the airport.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Michael Palmer;276840. I think this industry better get their act together said:


> Well said Micheal,
> 
> What I don't understand is, if your going to dump a $100 plus on a sub par pollinating unit, Why don't they put that $100 into feeds, meds and queens then they would not have these losses to begin with.They also could do it for alot less.
> 
> ...


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

*aussie bees*

I've used Aussie bees in the past and I must say that some of those hives came down with terrible cases of chalkbrood. Actually I felt some hives actually died from it. It took about 4 years to work it out of the hives afterwards,

Pahvantpiper, seeing as how you have some Aussie bees, I'd encourage you to look at the ventriculus of the bees that have a bad case of chalkbrood. That's when you pull on the stinger to look at the mid gut of the bees (quick field test for Nosema). You'll notice that in those colonies the ventriculus is extremely (abnormally) short. I'm not sure but the digestive system is abnormal so I feel the bees cannot make proper amounts of brood food for the larvae. You'll also notice in those colonies that the larvae are not well fed. Those larvae are probably stressed and chalkbrood runs rampant.

Anyways Keith would you sell me some pollen sub into Canada?


Barry, I think Mr. Bob Harrison has done his time and I for one would like to see some of his posts on this forum once again.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I hope it dosen't seem like I am "piling on" someone who isn't here but I must say Mr. Harrison's anectdote filled article, though entertaining reading, didn't offer much inciteful analysis about the strengths or weaknesses of Brown's Bees. The Potts operation which currently has 50% Aussie bees would seem to be an ideal place to compare the different strains for mite loads, cluster size or any other criteria you might want to check for (although we did get a comparison of the Swinger and the Hummerbee).


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

>>>>Barry, I think Mr. Bob Harrison has done his time and I for one would like to see some of his posts on this forum once again.
Reply With Quote<<<<

I will second that motion.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Its never dull when Bobs around.I third it!
I know a guy who bought some Aussie packages to boost some weak hives before almonds.He said he tossed the queens.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Here's a fourth for bringing Bob back on...............


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

*resurrecting*

If you're going to bring back Bobs, bring back Bubba Bob
Jim


----------



## MadBowbee (Oct 10, 2006)

I have nothing against Bob, never met him. But, I do think its a little bit ... what's the word maybe "prideful" when he starts talking about the almonds likes he's an old veteran when he has been out there twice or something. I just wish the Bee Journal would look a little harder for "experts" in particular subject matter. Although I think Randy Oliver is doing a great job in his articles. I've had some chalkbrood problems with some of my Kona queens, speaking of chalk.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

mr jarrett writes:
I've been selling pollen sub of late, you should here them whine about the cost, 5 pounds of sub = $5.75, pretty cheap to keep a strong hive, strong.

Sure don't understand these keepers at times.

tecumseh replies:
some might suggest cheap... others thrifty????

of course there is always the old saw... penny wise and pound foolish.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

tecumseh said:


> penny wise and pound foolish.


Hey Tecumseh, pound foolish... maybe... five pound foolish... never. 


But all joking aside, My intent was not to bash anyone here (Bob) I wrote a ABJ page last year (oct nov ) with my good freind Randy. I also took pictures of my own bees and Australian Packages in the almonds.

If any one has a different opinion feel free to fire away.

I have run the almonds for twenty five years, at my peak I ran 4000 hives in the almonds. I also come from a family that grows them.


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

"What I don't understand is, if your going to dump a $100 plus on a sub par pollinating unit, Why don't they put that $100 into feeds, meds and queens then they would not have these losses to begin with." 

In my case I only bought the Aussie queens and made my own packages from my own hives that were booming coming out of the almonds. The queens I had scheduled for the first week of April got delayed due to weather and not wanting to delay my season I tried Aussie queens...That won't happen again, I've learned my lesson. 

"I know several beekeepers with hundreds of PB bees from Georgia that are the same. Lots of Chalk, and only build up so far." 

Are you referring to Purvis Brothers? I'm trying a couple hundred of those queens next spring. suppose to be excellent against varroa. 

Madbowbee, see you in Sacramento in January.

-Rob


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>Are you referring to Purvis Brothers? I'm trying a couple hundred of those queens next spring. suppose to be excellent against varroa. 

Good luck,,,


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Flyer Jim said:


> If you're going to bring back Bobs, bring back Bubba Bob
> Jim



Why stop there?

Bring back Daisey too... she's no worse than Sharkey and some of the other argumentative zealots.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

deleted, see post if interested here http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?p=277384#post277384


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

MW,

If I went around saying MW, said , "xyz" and this was not to be true,
what should this form do. Or what is best road to take to correct this.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

My own experience with far-away queens parallels the research done in Canada. When I succumbed to incorporating them in my queen rearing operation, I took one step forward and three steps backward. And I'd promise not to do it again. But after a number of years, I'd repent and do it again! :>) 


Australian bees and Bob on page 1029.

New Record of a Parasite of Honey Bees in Sabah, Malaysia, Borneo: An additional danger for worldwide beekeeping? on page 1037. Anyone checking those Aussie bees for stigma protruding from the sting chamber? Jim F. might have an opinion about this :>)

Regards
Dennis
Wondering why we beekeepers think the best bees are always in far away lands.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Keith Jarrett said:


> MW,
> 
> If I went around saying MW, said , "xyz" and this was not to be true,
> what should this form do. Or what is best road to take to correct this.


I admit I don't know the facts on the Bob Harrison thing. I personally never noticed a major problem there, but surely could have missed it.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

deleted see post here if interested
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?p=277384#post277384


----------



## Yukon Jack (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey everyone,
I am a commercial Midwest beekeeper and longtime friend of Bob Harrison. I called Bob on his cell phone a few minutes ago and he pulled his bee truck over so i could read the posts. 
His response:
Laughter! 

he did say he was disappointed Barry never gave him the chance to explain on beesource why he was banned. Hopefully me posting his response on the list will not get myself banned!

Bob said Keith Jarret and himself had a heated discussion on BEE-L ( December 2006) in which Keith said if Bob was getting top dollar for his field run hives Keith should get three times as much for his 12 framers. Bob did not say Keith was not right in expecting the higher fee for better bees but that talk of wanting almond pollination fees close to 260-300 (Bob had got a $100 for some hives in 2005) AROUND ALMOND GROWERS causes problems as growers get scared and look for solutions like bringing in hives from Mexico. 


Bob shortened the subject on beesource to " California beekeepers like Keith Jarret talking about 260-300 future pollination fees will cause almond growers to look for ways to get almond pollination without paying the high cost. 

When a moderator emailed Bob and said Keith jarret was complaining about his statements as untrue Bob said his statement was true but was taken from a discussion on BEE-L. The back and forth emails got heated and Bob slipped up and used a cuss word. Then barry came in and wanted Bob to apologize to the moderator. 

Bob said I was wasting my time posting his story and might get banned also but said to ask the few which might read the post before deleted by beesource to inform others of what happened and why he was banned.

Bob did say Keith was right in saying that the bees in the picture were in a cluster but the cluster could have been tighter. Reason for adding the approx. temperature at the time the picture was taken.

Bob did ask what Keiths thoughts were on the 6000 Australian Hives of Chico, california beekeeper Richard Bordin? I told Bob there was no reference to those pictures or Richard Bordin. 

Bob said the comments under Richard's pictures were Richards and Richard sent those pictures directly to ABJ . Bob said contact was made with Richard four days ago that his 6000 hives look great and no CCD problems. Richard was surprised when Bob told Richard the Australian bees could be part of the answer to certain virus issues and not the problem.

Bob said to tell his friends on beesource hello and he needed to get back on the road. Bob said he is working on future articles for both ABJ & BC. 

Unlike me Bob harrison came on beesource using his real name like Keith Jarrett, Jim Fischer and very few others. Bob Harrison has long been a friend to beekeepers and the industry unlike myself interested only in making money! Bob's close association with Bell Honey for over forty years has always made Bob the go to guy when your outfit has problems. he should have been a researcher in many Midwest beekeepers opinions. Outlaw beekeeper or legend we each have to make up our own minds. I could make some comments myself about Keith jarret when he unloaded and placed Midwest hives in almonds but better not!

Bob also said he was going to post on a new unmoderated list when he had time. apixinfosource.com ( Bob's cell was breaking up so I hope I got the website correct).

Yukon Jack

AHPA

motto:

" the organization for the profit motivated beekeeper!"


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

>The only reason I can think posts and posters should be edited, deleted, overly moderated, or banned would be; promoting illegal activities . . .

Mr Harrison DOES promote an ILLEGAL activity in the Dec 07 ABJ article.

Shame on him AND shame on ABJ for printing it!


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

If amnesty is for one it should be for all-that is only the fair way to do it.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

MichaelW said:


> OK, here's a better answer. How about trial by moderators for all banning or "special moderation features" on individuals ability to post. Such as the requirement placed on an individual for each of his posts to be reviewed by Barry before its published. I'm told this special feature is already being done by Barry.


Michael,

I feel it is presumptuous of you to be discussing in an open forum like this, actions that have taken place between a member and a moderator. At most, you may know one side of the issue from presumably talking with the member. I know for a fact you haven't talked with the moderator. The right thing to do is to bring any issue you may have to the person in private. This is not the place to discuss the role of moderators. I expect this conversation to continue with me off-line and perhaps now is the time to bring up these other issues with all the moderators.



> I know this is Barry's forum, but Barry, you could insulate yourself from criticisms by letting a group of people make those decisions.


Had you talked with me first, you would know already that I don't work solo. I have 3-4 other moderators that I keep involved with any issue that comes up with a member. People will criticize no matter what system is in place if they don't like how it affects them. Being unpopular with some is just part of the job.

- Barry


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Yukon Jack said:


> I could make some comments myself about Keith jarret when he unloaded and placed Midwest hives in almonds but better not!"


Ah... go ahead Yukon, I have nothing to hide. I am very interested in what you have to say.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Yukon Jack said:


> Bob said Keith Jarret and himself had a heated discussion on BEE-L ( December 2006) in which Keith said if Bob was getting top dollar for his field run hives Keith should get three times as much for his 12 framers. Bob did not say Keith was not right in expecting the higher fee for better bees but that talk of wanting almond pollination fees close to 260-300 (Bob had got a $100 for some hives in 2005) AROUND ALMOND GROWERS causes problems as growers get scared and look for solutions like bringing in hives from Mexico. "



Well folks, once again this is taken out of context.

What was said, I beleive , was If a 4 frame hive is worth X amount of dallors then a twelve frame hive is worth three times as much.

I am going on memory here but that was as I remember it.

When Bob was asked to STATE where Keith said 260 a hive,

Well I dont think there was any proof, that Keith ever said this in print.

I am not Bitter at Bob, in fact I pm him once to say he was on target on BEE-L. He reply that he thought I was in the top 5% on good keepers. So there is no war here.

So then put your self in the moderators shoes, Keith is saying he never said that (hives going for 260 ), and Bob could not come up with any proof.

I do not like my name being used! If it is the truth, then I have no problem with it.

But remember the moderators, there in a rock and a hard spot.

I could go all out right now about N.Calif Beekeeper but us here that live here know the real deal.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

This is was in context of promoting 260 a hive for the almonds.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Rather than choke ourselves with negitivity, why don't we take the high road and talk about what WE are doing right.
Here is a picture from several years back:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v202/Shallotman/?action=view&current=Madras2004012.jpg

Or maybe we could start a new club:
"Never bought Aussie Bees, and Never Will" club.
OOPS! that was negitive.


----------



## Yukon Jack (Jan 25, 2007)

Harry,
Your last bees worth taking a picture of was in 2004? 
Even in Oregon bees should be on the front of the hive on July 16th at the hotest time of the day (five thirty PM.) which isn the time it says your Sony pictures were taken.

The pictures taken by Richard Bordin were taken in October 2007 of Australian hives and possibly taken in oregon Bob said! Bob said Richard was moving bees in Oregon on one of his contact phone calls.



Yukon Jack


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Bob Harrison is just more open about his practices than most, not less legal. This is not an attempt to excuse any particular practice, but rather a call for better self regulation. If he was the worst that commercial beekeeping had to offer, store bought honey would be a wholesome product.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Yukon Jack said:


> Harry,
> Your last bees worth taking a picture of was in 2004?
> Even in Oregon bees should be on the front of the hive on July 16th at the hotest time of the day (five thirty PM.) which isn the time it says your Sony pictures were taken.Yukon Jack


Well Yukon, Here a picture of my dud's in January.

http://s148.photobucket.com/albums/s35/CNHoney/?action=view&current=100_1432.jpg

Let's look at those packages or something in January. The village idiot can look good after desupering hives after a honey flow in the summer.

After all, you do sell packages in January.

Some don't have to take pictures to show the farmers that they HAD bees in there boxes.

Yukon, I'm still waiting for your responce.

P.S. your pics look ok to me Harry.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Yukon Jack said:


> I could make some comments myself about Keith jarret when he unloaded and placed Midwest hives in almonds but better not!


Well... Yukon, were waiting.

If your going to use my name in this manner, lets hear the whole story, you have my permisson.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks Keith!
Right now my losses from the peak amount in 2007 is 2.3%.
I'm sure that the percentage will go up when we start grading for California, but I'm still looking at below 10% for sure.
I'm crediting this to late requeening and following Randy Olivers nutition lessons.
But ignorance is bliss, so I can give you the exact, to the zillionth in a few weeks.
Seems to me that maintaining strong, healthy colonies is far preferred to replacing or boosting with bees from tim-buck-to.
Thanks again for the thoughtful words, and all that you do!
See you in Cally!!!


----------



## Yukon Jack (Jan 25, 2007)

Keith,
have to take a picture at night so all the bees will be in the hive for effect?

I have read your posts on beesource saying you treat for all things which might effect a bee hive. I imagine gets expensive. 14 pounds of pollen sub. I imagine gets expensive. How many gallons of feed does it take to get your hives from almond season to the next. i know there is little bee forage in California.

In your posts you have said you buy honey and do not produce honey. 

In the Midwest we raise cattle. one calf a year and grass fed. No shots. very little invested.
We are out the fuel to haul to the market!

Then we sell to the feedlot guy which feeds the heck out of $4 a 100 weight corn. 

Feedlot is not the place the money is being made. Of course in your case you have no choice as too many beekeepers in California . Even locations in close states is scarce. Feedlot is the only possible answer I suppose for those not migratory. 

California beekeepers provide maybe a third of almond pollination but believe they control the market when out of state beekeepers do. Joe Traynor by his own admission only places 2% of hives in almonds but yet is considered the spokesman for almond pollination beekeepers. 

At the upcoming joint meeting both hotels are full now I have been told by the AHPA ( I was told around 1500 rooms). california beekeepers never dreamed so many beekeepers were around! beekeepers with huge numbers of hives which have never attended a meeting are planning on attending. The reponse is so great the ABF has approached the AHPA about a repeat next year in reno!

Most AHPA people feel the meeting will be a disaster with standing room only in meetings and not being able to even get into many presentations. neither organization expected the response! Meeting rooms too small! 

keith take and get a sheet of paper and list all the "keepers' you know and their hive numbers. I doubt your list would contain the name of half the U.S. beekeepers! I don't think I would do any better than half. 

Many large midwestern beekeepers have never been to California but their semi loads have gone. Almonds are simply one of many pollination stops. 

Field run bees comprise the majority of hives placed in almonds. The vast majority (despite what Keith might say) bring the going top rate. Even if they brought fifty dollars a hive less they make a better profit than the money/time Keith has invested. Consider the cow/calf versus feedlot example.

Add another 300-400 a hive income from apples, cranberries, blueberries, seed crops plus income from a couple hundred pounds of honey from the Dakotas and you can figure the beekeepers making the money in beekeeping.

I have got a friend which has sent as many as 17 semi loads into almonds. he never planned to ever go to California himself ( sends crews) but the out of state beekeeper suspected the broker of not being honest when his foreman found frames which were not his in hives coming back the year before. The Out of state beekeeper owner payed a surprise visit to the California beekeeper/broker. The out of state beekeeper said he wanted to visit each semi load waiting for almonds. he was taken to all but one. Which the broker said was mysteriously missing. The Out of state beekeeper said to run an add in the fresno Bee giving a $5000 reward for the missing semi load. Needless to say the California broker found the missing semi load. When the out of state beekeeper was taken to the missing load he found a nuc had been pulled from each hive. Only one story of many Midwest beekeepers talk about when sitting around the fireplace .

Also the story told to me about Keith might not be true so will not repeat on a forum.

I enjoy your posts keith & others but must return to lurking as posting takes time and time is precious to me! I am a hunt and peck finger typer and my spelling is not the best but keep excellent bees. maybe you can pick me out of the crowd in cally ( cally????)

Yukon Jack


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow... so first innuendos about someone are made. Then when asked to speak up and share the details we find out they might not be true... 

Why is it that people like to run their mouths get a little dig in or an insult but then when pressed for details its funny how they can't find them or don't really want to share because after all THEY MIGHT NOT BE TRUE.

Pathetic really.

Lets focus on quality postings.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice post Bob (yukon Jack ).


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

*Saving my money*

Yukon Jack Thanks for the post, I was just getting ready to send in my $175.00 but if you say its going to be a bust I guess I'll save my money. You will keep a lot of people away by telling everybody that this is going to be a bad meeting. Thanks again I guess.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

On 12/3, I posted the following . . .
>Mr. Harrison DOES promote an ILLEGAL activity in the Dec 07 ABJ article.

On 12/4, the following was posted . . .
>Bob Harrison is just more open about his practices than most, not less legal.

Today . . .
>Wow... so first innuendos about someone are made. Then when asked to speak up and share the details we find out they might not be true

IF, I say IF the above comments pertain to me, please read the following:
"Years ago I was stopped by a highway patrolman and he did a search of my truck looking for a second logbook. I always kept facing the patrolman as my second logbook was stuck behind my back under my shirt. Those reading who drive semis long hours might find this useful information."

Shame on the author for doing it.
Shame on the author for bragging about it,
And Shame on ABJ for printing it.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

_"Years ago I was stopped by a highway patrolman and he did a search of my truck looking for a second logbook. I always kept facing the patrolman as my second logbook was stuck behind my back under my shirt. Those reading who drive semis long hours might find this useful information."
_ 
> Shame on the author for doing it.
> Shame on the author for bragging about it,
> And Shame on ABJ for printing it.

What's the problem here?
I've had one logbook per beeyard since day one!


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Dave W says:

>Wow... so first innuendos about someone are made. Then when asked to speak up and share the details we find out they might not be true

IF, I say IF the above comments pertain to me, <

It Doesn't!


----------



## MadBowbee (Oct 10, 2006)

I tend to agree with DanW, Bob shouldn't be printing that kinda of stuff.  Alot of the drivers we use try to keep it as legal as you can. But looking at 11 hours a day driving time and most of the time in the spring and summer they need to be up and driving around 6 or 7 am that's means you'd have to shut down at 1 to 2 hours before sundown. Then you lose bees hurting us and endanger the public wherever they park. It's easy in the fall to haul from the Dakotas to California with the cooler temps and shorter days, all legal, but summer its just hard. I've done those hauls with my bees before, and really respect the professional bee haulers that are out there. They are asked to do alot, and most of them get to where you want them, right on time too.


----------



## Yukon Jack (Jan 25, 2007)

The hardest part of hauling bees ( I have been told Keith) is that after loading and netting then you start driving and at times tired. 18 hours from our area to Texas locations. In warm weather its an 18 hour straight through drive. An incoveniant truth (borrowed from Al Gore) about hauling bees in hot weather. You can stop in daylight if water is available but the safest way is to keep air moving across the load.

beesource is mostly a hobby list so they do not understand for the most part and many times think everything is black and white when gray areas exist. Fines for driving out of hours are not great compared to the loss of a load of bees but even if a couple log books are used or not the smart bee hauler will protect the bees from dying but will stop if he feels his driving is impared. A few semi drivers carry water to wet the load down but only a very small percent.

Bob harrison has an invention worth talking about. he uses a female air hose conection on the tractors air tank. Then on the other end of the 75 foot air hose he has a valve with a female air hose conection. he then plugs a male fitting in with a six foot piece of quarter inch pipe. Down the road from the bug stations he rolls up the trailer nets and blows all the dead bees (and SHB) from the load. The inspector at the bug station sees nothing to check and waves the load through into California. I suppose any fire ants might be blown out also unless they hang on thight to the skid. Completely legal!

Yukon Jack

" read not to contradict and confute , nor to believe and take for granted, nor to find talk and discourse; but to weigh and consider."_ Bacon ( early 1900's)


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

And what would be the patent # of that "brilliant invention" Bob?
Er....I meant You-Con...


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Yukon Jack said:


> Down the road from the bug stations he rolls up the trailer nets and blows all the dead bees (and SHB) from the load. The inspector at the bug station sees nothing to check and waves the load through into California. I suppose any fire ants might be blown out also unless they hang on thight to the skid. Completely legal!


Yukon.. I mean Bob, 

Your really a class act.

That's why we have bug stations right?


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Yukon Jack said:


> The hardest part of hauling bees ( I have been told Keith) is that after loading and netting then you start driving and at times tired. 18 hours from our area to Texas locations.


The hardest part of burying a 12-yr-old child is knowing that the truck driver who killed her was willing to risk someone else's life for a few bucks.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

HarryVanderpool said:


> r....I meant You-Con...



LOL... LOL... Keith 

Harry, now that was funny.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

>>>>The hardest part of burying a 12-yr-old child is knowing that the truck driver who killed her was willing to risk someone else's life for a few bucks.<<<<

With people being killed daily on our highways, with "maybe" one out of 5000 involving a tired trucker, I think that punch is just a little below the belt.
I would much rather be on the road with a bunch of tired truckers than a bunch of men or women who had just left a big squabble with their spouse, or a bunch of drunks, or a dozen other groups I could list.

Daydreaming, emotions, chemicals in the body, IE: alcohol or drugs, distractions, etc. kill thousands for every one killed by truckers.

I hauled bees for years, 16 days in spring, 16 days in fall. Two drivers, 26 hours one way, stopping only for fuel and maybe getting a break when waiting for 6 PM to begin loading. Never had an accident, much less a serious one.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

So You-Con , I guess it"s guys like you we can thank for the bugs? 

Jim


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

iddee;278105With people being killed daily on our highways said:


> Well I don't.
> 
> A friend lost a load in MT this last month, coming from MN.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Ain't if funny . . .
If you are the one doing it, it is always "O.K.".


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

>>>>Ain't if funny . . .
If you are the one doing it, it is always "O.K.".<<<<

OR, if you have done it numerous times, it can work. Just depends on how you look at it.


>>>>A friend lost a load in MT this last month, coming from MN.<<<<

Montana in Nov? Possibly ice, 4 wheeler darted in his path, a few beers, talking on cell phone??? You don't give all the circumstances.

>>>>Two years ago while loading out my leases bees.<<<<

Keith, you didn't say how many hours the drivers had driven, whether they had been drinking the night before, ETC. Is it possible they had just hit the road a short time before the accidents?

If you checked all the truck wrecks, how many do you suppose would show happening in the first 10 hours of driving?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Yukon Jack said:


> "Hey everyone,
> I am a commercial Midwest beekeeper and longtime friend of Bob Harrison."
> 
> "Bob said I was wasting my time posting his story"
> ...


This is a page taken right out of the play book of Andy Nachbaur!

http://www.beesource.com/pov/andy/andy1.htm

"I have met him, and he is me"


----------



## MadBowbee (Oct 10, 2006)

I agree with Iddee, you look at accident numbers trucks "cause" a far lower percentage then cars even when they adjust the number for how many fewer trucks on the road then cars. Its the retirees or recreationists I worry about with huge R.V.'s and some have a pickup pulling a camper with a boat behind it. They never took a DMV doubles test, or any Class Bor C training. But, drunk driving still has the number one reason on wrecks.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

MadBowbee said:


> I agree with Iddee, you look at accident numbers trucks "cause" a far lower percentage then cars even when they adjust the number for how many fewer trucks on the road then cars.


And of those truck accidents, how many drivers of those trucks are the ones to be injured or killed compared to the person(s) in the vehicle they hit? Not too equal there.

- Barry


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

MadBowbee said:


> Its the retirees or recreationists I worry about with huge R.V.'s and some have a pickup pulling a camper with a boat behind it. They never took a DMV doubles test, or any Class Bor C training. But, drunk driving still has the number one reason on wrecks.



Does this mean I can retire?    

BTW I do have a class "A" CDL.

http://s148.photobucket.com/albums/s35/CNHoney/?action=view&current=100_0807.jpg


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Well,

I kinda like "you-con Bob"


----------



## MadBowbee (Oct 10, 2006)

Keith, I'll give you permission to retire and drive a RV. Its the "less experienced drivers" that have had office jobs all these years and the biggest truck they had was there F150 I meant.
I just had a good idea, there are people that go to all the baseball stadiums in a summer touring, what about touring bee operations in all 50 states with an RV? I think I need a Napoleon Dynamite quote here: "That's SWEET!"


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Madbowbee,

Now that would be fun. But when do any of us have the time? This business sure can eat up your time. Anyhow, that's a great idea.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Does this mean I can retire?


Naw, we'll just slap a patch on ya and fill ya back up with more hot air!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Keith, LOL


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Keith, can you explain the upside-down brood boxes like
http://s148.photobucket.com/albums/s35/CNHoney/?action=view&current=100_1899.jpg

I keep looking, and wondering what the punch line is.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Jim,

After dipping, if thier stacked right side up, the frame rest act as a catch basin, so now only the hand holes catch. It's easyer down the road if the frame rest are smooth. Sorry for the long answer to a "quick" question.


----------

